# At What Age Do They Get Full Adult Coloring?



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm just curious. 

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Depends on the color! Showline B&T's tend to lighten up during the first/second year, some get a bitch stripe.
Many blanket back B&T working lines will stay just how they are as pups, very little lightening of the coat. 
Bi's stay the same, sables change with the seasons....but the adult coat that comes in around 5 months on a sable is usually what it is going to look like light or dark...it won't necessarily change. 
The undercoat thickness make sables look light or dark depending on seasons.
Oh, and photo enhancing can make a dog look really red or really dark...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky, black and tan, was basically his adult color at a year old. Since then he's just gotten more gray on his nose.  

Sables can change with the seasons or with diet etc.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Diet?


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Yup, Diet affects the color. 

Wendy is a sable - light red with mostly black and some silver tips. Once I introduced salmon oil to her diet (vitamin enriched) her red is darker and her black is shinny. He coat is softer as well; she was getting a very wiry-course hair and the vet suggested salmon oil.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

WendyDsMom said:


> Yup, Diet affects the color.
> 
> Wendy is a sable - light red with mostly black and some silver tips. Once I introduced salmon oil to her diet (vitamin enriched) her red is darker and her black is shinny. He coat is softer as well; she was getting a very wiry-course hair and the vet suggested salmon oil.


That's good to know, since I'm putting fish oil on Teddy's food. I think her coat is "less" shiny and healthy looking than it should be because of the coccidiosis that she had. Her littermate's coat looks shinier and healthier, but she's never been sick.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Also some show line folks feed these certain kind of carrots that they say enhances the red color.


----------

